# Zisso is at the vet



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

On Wednesday I fed both dogs meaty venison rib bones. Zisso chewed his down to smaller pieces rather easily and kind of choked so I took them away from both dogs. He had to cough like it was stuck in his throat so better safe than sorry right? Later, after resting for a bit in their crates, when I let them out Zisso threw up several times. There was fragments of bone and what looked like partially digested kibble-liquid form(sorry for being disgusting) that reminded me of diarrhea. I wasn't too concerned really. 

Yesterday I was busy running errands early in the day and when I fed them I gave them kibble(I feed 50% raw, 50% kibble to stretch the meat and the cash). Now Nadia is a food Monger. She will eat till she can't take another bite. Neither dogs touched the kibble all day yesterday. I thought it was odd but still no big deal. Last night I fed them both one pound of meat, which is what they always get. Again after resting, etc, I let them out and Zisso threw up. All of the meat, undigested, with the brown liquid-y substance. First thing I thought of was a potential for a blockage at this point. Right after that, he ate the kibble. Drank water. It all stayed down. He slept with me last night in case he had any problems. Nothing...slept fine. 

So I took him in this morning just to be safe. I don't want to keep feeding him and having it all come back up if it is a blockage, and definitely don't want any bone fragments in there doing damage. 

Vet said it would be about noon before they could do the x-rays. So I _should_ be getting a call soon, I hope!! I am praying that it is nothing serious that requires surgery! I have been out of work for more time than I have had work these past two years(go figure, as soon as I think I am stable financially and get not one but two dogs!) so really don't know what I will do if he does need surgery. I 'think' they will let me make payments because I am a regular client, but won't know till it comes up. I definitely do not have cash/credit to cover it at the moment. So it is 1:07 and I am anticipating a call but my phone is NOT ringing...getting way to stressed now :frown:

:Cry: wishing my boy was home and doing good instead of this!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I hope all is well and that nothing serious is going on.

BUT from the sounds of it I wouldn't be concerned. This happened to one of my Danes after a meal of venison ribs. I just fasted her for 24 hours and gave her a small bland meal of bone in chicken the next day. She was fine after that.


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the reassuring words! Maybe I should have posted about this before I took him in! I get so worried about them and the things that happen to them sometimes, that I kind of panic. Now I want my boy back!! 

Meanwhile guess I will go clean a litterbox(One of my cats has Never covered her messes) and get the dishwasher going. They won't call till I am busy...LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely post up here your trials and tribulations...it may save huge vet bills that weren't necessary in the first place. Does your vet know you feed raw?


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

There are 3 vets in the office and two of them know. They don't necessarily approve, but they don't refuse to treat due to it. The older one is actually pretty understanding about it. 

I ran up to the store to get a case of turkey necks and stopped in at the vet on my way home. They have taken the x-rays but they haven't read the x-ray yet. They said to call in an hour and they should know something by then. I will be kicking myself for spending the $$ on an x-ray of it turns out to be nothing without a doubt!

The receptionist that I normally deal with called in sick and she is the best person to negotiate a payment plan with. Still praying there is nothing wrong but perhaps being over fed! His normal weight is around 60-61 and he is 65.4 right now! (Winter weight) My girl also gained about the same-she looks awesome at about 72-73 and was 77.6 today


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

A slim dog is a healthy dog:biggrin1: I would separate the raw and kibble. It's better to feed raw for a week or 2 and than switch back to kibble for a week or 2. It cost the exact same money and is much easier on there system.:mullet: Wanted to use the mullet ahahahahaha


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Do we have a smiley of us kicking ourselves? I didn't see one and think we need one. Zisso is okay!! She said that both she and the other vet were feeling his abdomen and they now think that his spleen might have been enlarged a bit but that it is back to normal and all is well. On my way to get him now!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that he is doing well!

Could find a kicking yourself smiley but this one might do:

:doh:

But in all honesty, this is all a learning situation for you. Don't feel bad about being paranoid because you're absolutely right...its better to be safe than sorry! Definitely come on here the next time you have a question or concern at all and let us know your dilemma...and hopefully we can help you out!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would give the same advice and be the first to run to the vet. We all care about our dogs and cats as family:tea: They need to make a beer one;0)


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

What is really odd is I belong to two German Shepherd forums...well 3 or 4 really but I frequent 2. One is not very busy, the other is. So I posted my question there about the bloodshot meat the other day...same day as here. You have all helped me figure out I did good on the meat and I still have no replies on my regular forum....so this place ROCKS!!

And yes, I LOVE the slapping forehead smilie!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad to hear it wasn't anything major. My dad is a Vet and I work for him and I STILL panic over little things sometimes. The first week I fed raw my Chihuahua didn't poop for almost 3 days, I was prepared to rush her down on emergency for an enema lol.....glad I listened to more experienced feeders and fed her a few boneless meals instead


----------

